# Skyrim: Die große Mod-Übersicht für das Rollenspiel - Pines of Whiterun, Lakeview Manor und mehr Kutschen



## SebastianThoeing (8. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Skyrim: Die große Mod-Übersicht für das Rollenspiel - Pines of Whiterun, Lakeview Manor und mehr Kutschen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Skyrim: Die große Mod-Übersicht für das Rollenspiel - Pines of Whiterun, Lakeview Manor und mehr Kutschen


----------



## ExeCuter (8. Februar 2012)

Zum Space Core Mod:
Super Idee von Bethesda und Valve. Kreativ und Lustig, so muss es sein!


----------



## stawacz (8. Februar 2012)

die mod mit dem zauberspruch der apokalypse is witzig,,,aber vorsicht,,helm auf


----------



## Chriss8185 (8. Februar 2012)

die sollen lieber mal die K2 HD mod über steam bringen


----------



## stawacz (8. Februar 2012)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> die sollen lieber mal die K2 HD mod über steam bringen


 

meld dich doch da schnell an,,bin ich auch,,da kommen auch oft mods die du nur mit account bekommst,,,hast ja keinerlei verpflichtungen da,,also was solls^^


----------



## Chriss8185 (8. Februar 2012)

meinste bei nexus ? bin ich doch aber möchte das k2 über steam haben. wer mir besser und das würd der modder ja raus hauen,über steam oder meinste nicht?


----------



## stawacz (8. Februar 2012)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> meinste bei nexus ? bin ich doch aber möchte das k2 über steam haben. wer mir besser und das würd der modder ja raus hauen,über steam oder meinste nicht?


 

hmm hab bisher bis auf dovakhin hideout(?)keine der alten mods bei steam gesehen...

viele der moder verlinken auch direkt von steam auf skyrimnexus weil wieder andere die nich von steam wollen xD



hab mir gerade größere riesen reingekknallt,,,und nen golem,,gleich mal gucken wie der abgeht


----------



## Chriss8185 (8. Februar 2012)

ja das würd noch kommen hoffe ich ja mal. und der größere riesen gut ?


----------



## stawacz (8. Februar 2012)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> ja das würd noch kommen hoffe ich ja mal. und der größere riesen gut ?


 

jep is schon witzig,,,angreifen würd ich die aber nich mehr

passend dazu(sieht sonst verdammt komisch aus)größere mammuts

naja und dann halt das ganze nützliche zeug wie,größere taschen,leichtere zutaten&zaubertränke usw,,,hab allein von steam schon 15 stk drauf + die 30 die vorher schon drauf waren^^


also hab jetzt:a shack by springs,alchemy satchels,spell tome apokalypse,bigger giants,bigger mammoth,psychosteves dragonpriest masks,enchanting freedom,5kg dragonscales&bones mod,lightweight potions and poitions,ranger cabin,riverwood enhanced,the pines of witherun,...drauf   nur von steam^^


----------



## endmaster (8. Februar 2012)

Sobald die erste Vampir-Mod rauskommt und man diese Ramdon-Quests abschalten kann, ist es fast perfekt


----------



## stawacz (9. Februar 2012)

kann die hier empfehlen,,da machen die städte gleich richtig was her^^

Steam Community :: Steam Workshop :: Item Details


----------



## SebastianThoeing (10. Februar 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> kann die hier empfehlen,,da machen die städte gleich richtig was her^^
> 
> Steam Community :: Steam Workshop :: Item Details


 
Danke, das bauen wir gleich mit ein 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Chriss8185 (10. Februar 2012)

das alles gut kann ich nur empfehlen

More Rain & Better Water & Enhanced Blood Textures & The Ultimate Assassin's Weapon & Breezehome Basement V1 &The Pines of Whiterun

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=8989
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=8789
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=8556
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=8094
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=9012
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=7554


----------



## Chriss8185 (10. Februar 2012)

endmaster schrieb:


> Sobald die erste Vampir-Mod rauskommt und man diese Ramdon-Quests abschalten kann, ist es fast perfekt


 

allso wo ich vampir würde habe ich mir heilen lassen jetz bin ich keiner mehr.


----------



## stawacz (10. Februar 2012)

SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Danke, das bauen wir gleich mit ein
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian


 

das gute is ja ,das wenn man die mods aboniert hat ,man immer die aktuellste version dieser hat,,hab gesehen,,das die mod erst v.0.1 oder so is,,,eine stadt is bisher fertig,,das is weißlauf glaub ich,mit über 600 neuen elementen,,weitere städte folgen


----------



## stawacz (10. Februar 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> das gute is ja ,das wenn man die mods aboniert hat ,man immer die aktuellste version dieser hat,,hab gesehen,,das die mod erst v.0.1 oder so is,,,eine stadt is bisher fertig,,das is weißlauf glaub ich,mit über 600 neuen elementen,,weitere städte folgen


 

SOUNDS OF SKYRIM-THE DUNGEONS mehr als 90 neue soundeffekte  Steam Community :: Steam Workshop :: Item Details


THE LOST RACES OF TAMRIEL http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=8872


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (12. Februar 2012)

Liebe PC Games,

Herzlichen Dank fürs Aufnehmen meiner Mod in eure Sammlung.

Wenn ich noch etwas anmerken darf, der neuste ENB Series Mod 1.05 von Boris Vorontsov ist der gleiche wie die Version 1.03. Die Version 1.03 beinhaltet jedoch Ambient Occlusion, welche bei der Version 1.05 zwecks Performancegründen abgeschaltet wurde.

Mit der Version 1.03 der ENB Series sieht Skyrim nicht nur wahnsinnig gut aus, sondern erhalte ebenfalls konstante 60fps ohne einen einzigen Ruckler.

Meine Version beinhaltet:
Skyrim 2K HD Textures
Serious Landscape Textures
Better fourniture Textures
HD Jorrvaskr Rug and Banner Textures
Better Fire
Better Smoke
Dungeon Sound Collection
Bessere Fire Sounds
Bessere Wasser Sounds
Weitere Gameplay Mods wie Wars in Skyrim usw.

Sichtweite etc ist am Anschlag, Himmelreflektionen sind an. Dazu habe ich noch die ini auf maximum konfiguriert, nach der .ini tuning Anleitung hier zu finden auf PC Games. Herzlichen Dank auch hierfür 

Solltet ihr eine alte ENB Series Mod benutzen, so kann ich euch die Version 1.03 nur wärmstens ans Herz legen.

Die 1.03 Version findet ihr hier:

TES Skyrim 0.103 Injector BETA
http://enbdev.com/download_en.htm

Die Mod lässt sich ganz einfach installieren, indem ihr diese in euren Skyrim root folder (nicht Data!) kopiert.

Wer einen älteren Rechner hat sollte die Version 1.05 der ENB Series nutzen, bei neueren Rechnern mit Performanceproblemen bitte die unteren Schritte ausführen.

Wichtig: Ihr solltet das Antialiasing des Spiels Skyrim benutzen, da dieser am besten mit der ENB Series mod läuft, also in den Nvidia Einstellungen euer Skyrim Profil auf "Diese Anwendungseinstellung erweitern". Unter Optionen des Launchers FXAA Kontrollkästchen deaktivieren.

Optional empfehle ich, ebenfalls auf Nexus die Mod "Skyrim Enhanced Shader" downzuloaden und eine Effektpreset auszuwählen. Kopiert diese dann in ebenfalls euren Skyrim Root Folder (steam/steamapps/common/skyrim). Ich benutze die Ultra High Quality (sharper). Kopiert euch noch eine Optional Preset in den Root Folder nach eurer Wahl.

Bei PC Performance Problemen folgende Schritte ausführen:

-Ladet euch das Tool GPU-Z runter falls ihr euer Mainboard nicht kennt
http://www.chip.de/downloads/GPU-Z_29079230.html

-Ladet die aktuellsten Treiber jeder einzigen Komponente eures PCs runter und installiert diese.

-Reinigt den PC mit CCCleaner, Registry Clean usw.

- Kontrolliert eure msconfig und schaltet alle Hintergrunddienste ab die nicht benötigt werden oder manuell gestartet werden können.

Hoffe ich konnte jemandem damit helfen

Gruss


----------



## Gwezza (13. Februar 2012)

Hey liebe Freunde Himmelsrands!

Ich möchte hier mir mal meine eigene Mod "EPM - Easy Pocket Money" promoten.
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=10989
Sie verändert den Wert und das Gewicht von Dingen, die aus Häusern etc. entwendet werden können. (wie z.B Teller, Kerzenhalter, Krüge, Körbe ..)

Das bedeutet, dass es sich nun auch lohnt, als Dieb einen "Ausflug" in bestimmte Häuser zu unternehmen ohne einen Auftrag dafür zu haben.

Man erhält damit das Gefühl und die Möglichkeit auch außerhalb der Diebesgilde etwas bewirken zu können und sich auch sein kleines eigenes Taschengeld zu verdienen 

Würde mich ehren, wenn man den Mod zu dieser Übersicht hinzufügen würde.

PS: Das nächste Update wird eine deutsche Übersetzung enthalten, da mit dem CK alles auf Englisch überliefert wird.


----------



## stawacz (13. Februar 2012)

also ich wart ja immer noch auf ne mod die mich fliegen lässt *ich will flieeeeegen*!!!!


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (14. Februar 2012)

Ich kann euch diese Mod empfehlen:

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=9494#content

WARZONES - Civil Unrest

Scheint total kompatibel zu Wars in Skyrim zu sein und fügt Massenschlachten in das Spiel ein, ohne die Story zu zerstören.

Gruss,


----------



## Wurstbraten (14. Februar 2012)

Hi,
hab auch mal ne kleine Quest Mod geschrieben. Vollvertont (Englisch oder Deutsch) und mit neuem Dungeon.
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=10605
Wäre richtig nett wenn ihr die auch aufnehmen würdet.
Mfg


----------



## stawacz (14. Februar 2012)

Wurstbraten schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab auch mal ne kleine Quest Mod geschrieben. Vollvertont (Englisch oder Deutsch) und mit neuem Dungeon.
> Steam Community :: Steam Workshop :: Item Details
> Wäre richtig nett wenn ihr die auch aufnehmen würdet.
> Mfg


 

coole sache,,quests sind immer spitze,,werd ich mir morgen gleich mal anschaun


----------



## stawacz (15. Februar 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Ich kann euch diese Mod empfehlen:
> 
> WARZONES - Civil Unrest at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
> 
> ...


 

hab die jetzt getestet,,,die kann auf jedenfall mit aufgenommen werden,,die is wirklich gut


----------



## Sunrunner (15. Februar 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> also ich wart ja immer noch auf ne mod die mich fliegen lässt *ich will flieeeeegen*!!!!


 
Ich will ne Mod, mit der ich mich zum Drachen verwandeln kann! XD
Und ich meine damit nicht die Cheats, sondern einen Mod, der mich schön verwandelt und angenehme Steuerung bietet.


----------



## stawacz (15. Februar 2012)

Sunrunner schrieb:


> Ich will ne Mod, mit der ich mich zum Drachen verwandeln kann! XD
> Und ich meine damit nicht die Cheats, sondern einen Mod, der mich schön verwandelt und angenehme Steuerung bietet.



au ja die würd ich auch sofort nehmen


----------



## trinity_reloaded (16. Februar 2012)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> meinste bei nexus ? bin ich doch aber möchte das k2 über steam haben. wer mir besser und das würd der modder ja raus hauen,über steam oder meinste nicht?





Chriss8185 schrieb:


> ja das würd noch kommen hoffe ich ja mal. und der größere riesen gut ?


 


Chriss8185 schrieb:


> allso wo ich vampir würde habe ich mir heilen lassen jetz bin ich keiner mehr.


 
Achte doch bitte zumindest ein wenig auf deine Rechtschreibung, man versteht ja kaum was du zu sagen versuchst.


----------



## Morathi (17. Februar 2012)

Rifton? Echt jetzt?


----------



## e1337e_weazel (17. Februar 2012)

Was mich diese ganzen Steam Workshop only Mods ANKOTZEN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skaty12 (17. Februar 2012)

e1337e_weazel schrieb:


> Was mich diese ganzen Steam Workshop only Mods ANKOTZEN!!!!!!!!!


 Wieso denn das? Wenn du das Spiel gekauft hast sollte es kein Problem sein. Ich find das ganz gut mit dem automatischen aktualisieren der Mods vor dem Start.


----------



## endmaster (17. Februar 2012)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Wieso denn das? Wenn du das Spiel gekauft hast sollte es kein Problem sein. Ich find das ganz gut mit dem automatischen aktualisieren der Mods vor dem Start.


 
Ich glaub beim Steamworkshop kann man die Ladereihenfolge so ohne Weiteres nicht ändern. Daraus ergeben sich früher oder später ziemliche Probleme. Auch kann man wohl nur eine begrenzte Anzahl abonieren.
Mir ist der 'Nexus Mod Manager' lieber, wobei ich die Autoupdate-Funktion von Steam auch gefällt.

Außerdem gibs auch viele Leute, die Steam  - aus irgendeinem Grund - verabscheuen und deshalb Skyrim lieber im Offline-Modus starten.


----------



## EjL23 (18. Februar 2012)

Ich find Nexus auch besser. Macht wieder Nexus Mod links bitte.


----------



## stawacz (18. Februar 2012)

also ich finds via steam bequemer,,,einmal aboniert,fertig inkl. weiterer updates..leichter gehts nich


----------



## lorchi (18. Februar 2012)

nexus oder steam... finde beides gut... aber gerade beim RealisticWater...

bei Nexus hab ich die wahl zwischen extremen einstellungen oder einfacher...
Steam ist einfach bequemer


----------



## Chriss8185 (19. Februar 2012)

Riften HD retexture Part 1 - Riften HD retexture part 2 - Riften HD retexture part 3

geht das bei euch bei mir hat er steam error gesagt


----------



## Revan1199 (19. Februar 2012)

Naja ich finde die Mod unter der Kategorie: Ein schöneres Weißlich wirklich nicht sehr gut. Da gibt es sehr viel bessere.
z.B. http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=11982&searchtext=
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=12129&searchtext=
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=11977&searchtext=


----------



## carl147 (19. Februar 2012)

Mir gefällt der, viel besser als der Get Drunk mod.
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=9733


----------



## e1337e_weazel (20. Februar 2012)

Ich muckier mich über den Workshop nicht wegen Steam selbst, sondern aus den Gründen die schon genannt wurden. Schlechte Kontrolle! Ich lade die Dateien ALLE manuell runter und installiere diese auch manuell. Ich will schliesslich wissen was da drin ist und gegebenfalls etwas aus lassen können. 

Und auch heute wieder die genannten Mods nur über Steam Workshop erhältlich, ja gut sorry dann brauch ich hier garnicht mehr nach Mods zu schauen...


----------



## trinity_reloaded (23. Februar 2012)

> oder leeren euch Fähigkeiten


aha. man leert also sein hirn beim lesen?  




e1337e_weazel schrieb:


> Und auch heute  wieder die genannten Mods nur über Steam Workshop erhältlich, ja gut  sorry dann brauch ich hier garnicht mehr nach Mods zu schauen...



Man kann es eben nicht allen recht machen. Ich zB habe gar keine Zeit, mich durch Massen an Mods zu wühlen und alle einzeln zu testen usw. Hier brauch ich nur bewuem in der News 1, 2 Sachen anklicken und alles geht vollautomatisch inkl zukünftiger updates....ist doch viel einfacher, oder?


----------



## EraDKtor (23. Februar 2012)

trinity_reloaded schrieb:


> [...] Hier brauch ich nur bewuem in der News 1, 2 Sachen anklicken und alles geht vollautomatisch inkl zukünftiger updates....ist doch viel einfacher, oder?



Genau das wäre eine Sache die mich stört: Ich möchte gar keine automatischen Updates! Bei Oblivion war es oft noch so, dass Mods wiederum auf anderen Mods basierten. Wenn man die Basis einfach auf eine neue Version gepatcht hat liefen einige plötzlich nicht mehr und man musste warten bis die entsprechenden Autoren ihre Mods angepasst haben (was evtl. auch nie geschehen ist...). Oder es werden evtl. Features eingeführt die einem nicht gefallen...
Persönlich werde ich auf jeden Fall bei skyrimnexus.com bleiben - ich möcht die Kontrolle über meine Mods behalten. Und schwer zu installieren sind die mit dem Modmanager nu wirklich nicht...

Ob die Mods die hier in der News vorgestellt werden nun aus dem Steam Workshop kommen ist mir erstmal egal - zur Not kann ich ja mit der umfangreichen Suche beim Nexus danach (oder einem entsprechenden Ersatz) suchen


----------



## e1337e_weazel (24. Februar 2012)

EraDKtor hat es verstanden.


----------



## Amanra (27. Februar 2012)

Mich stört es auch sehr, dass nun so dezidiert nur auf den steam-workshop abgehoben wird. Ich habe grundsätzlich nichts gegen die steam-mods. aber 1) habe  ich meinen Spielecomputer normalerweise NICHT am Netz. Und b) kann eine automatische Aktualisierung bei Mods zu enormen Kompatibilitätsproblemen führen, wie hier auch schon angesprochen wurde Und C) leistet der Nexus seit ewigen Zeiten bei Bethesda-Titeln großartige Arbeit, so dass ich diese Seite auch durch regelmäßigen Besuch unterstütze.


----------



## Adariel (29. Februar 2012)

Lasst die Finger von Whiterun Extended und nehmt lieber diese Mod, die ist wirklich genial.

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=12129&searchtext=

Die Bewertungen sprechen für sich, schöner sah Weißfells nie aus.


----------



## Adariel (29. Februar 2012)

Amanra schrieb:


> Mich stört es auch sehr, dass nun so dezidiert nur auf den steam-workshop abgehoben wird. Ich habe grundsätzlich nichts gegen die steam-mods. aber 1) habe  ich meinen Spielecomputer normalerweise NICHT am Netz. Und b) kann eine automatische Aktualisierung bei Mods zu enormen Kompatibilitätsproblemen führen, wie hier auch schon angesprochen wurde Und C) leistet der Nexus seit ewigen Zeiten bei Bethesda-Titeln großartige Arbeit, so dass ich diese Seite auch durch regelmäßigen Besuch unterstütze.


Ähm, du unterstützt die Seite nicht durch regelmäßige Besuche, dadurch unterstützt du nur das die Regelmäßig zusammenbricht, wie gerne öfter mal am Wochenende. Wenn du die Seite wirklich unterstützen willst solltest du dir ein Premium Abo zulegen!


----------



## DeadBody666 (2. März 2012)

Kennt zufällig jemand eine Mod mit der verhindert wird das mir die Begleiter im Weg stehen und eine mit der mein Begleiter auch einen Gaul unterm Hintern hat?

Edit: Das mit dem Gaul hat sich erledigt!


----------



## Ornoca (3. März 2012)

Adariel schrieb:


> Lasst die Finger von Whiterun Extended und nehmt lieber diese Mod, die ist wirklich genial.
> 
> Steam Community :: Steam Workshop :: Item Details
> 
> Die Bewertungen sprechen für sich, schöner sah Weißfells nie aus.


 
Nur passen die Bäume einfach nicht in die Region, und eine Stadt wird finde ich nicht schöner nur weil ich sie mit Bäumen zu plastere


----------



## Gast20180705 (4. März 2012)

Das Detailde Whiterun sieht aus als ob der Stadtgärtner entlassen wurde, kein neuer eingestellt wurde und die Leutchen zu faul zum Unkraut jäten waren...


----------



## ElKodo (4. März 2012)

DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Kennt zufällig jemand eine Mod mit der verhindert wird das mir die Begleiter im Weg stehen [...]


 
Dazu gab's hier auch schonmal ne Mod, müsste also irgendwo hier in der Liste sein.
Das raussuchen möchte ich mir jetzt aber nicht antun, vlt. hat jemand anders ja den Link dazu?!


----------



## devflash (4. März 2012)

Hab mir gestern Skyrim gekauft, und diese Modvielfalt erschlägt mich einfach nur, ich weiß einfach nicht was ich installieren soll. 

Hätte da auch noch eine Frage, laufen alle Mods mit dem aktuellen Skyrim Patch, oder gibt es da Versionskonflikte?
In den Beschreibungen zu den Mods auf der Nexus Seite steht nur selten was darüber.


----------



## stawacz (4. März 2012)

devflash schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern Skyrim gekauft, und diese Modvielfalt erschlägt mich einfach nur, ich weiß einfach nicht was ich installieren soll.
> 
> Hätte da auch noch eine Frage, laufen alle Mods mit dem aktuellen Skyrim Patch, oder gibt es da Versionskonflikte?
> In den Beschreibungen zu den Mods auf der Nexus Seite steht nur selten was darüber.


 
ähm erstmal,,gute wahl,,du wirst es nich bereuen

ich hab jetzt insgesamt 64 mods drauf,,von allem etwas  und konflikte konnt ich bisher keine feststellen,,nich mal performance einbrüche

da gibts so nen reiter oben beim nexus,,da kannst du dir die top 100 files angucken

via steam is es noch ein wenig einfacher,,wenn du dort ne mod abbonierst aktuallisiert die sich automatisch wenn der modder die bearbeitet,,find ich persönlich ganz praktisch


----------



## Kwengie (6. März 2012)

cool,
ich nehme meine heimliche Liebe -Leliana- mit.
allerdings muß die Bardin ihre Sacred-Ashes-Frisur haben.


----------



## jade48 (7. März 2012)

wo ist der kink dazu "Better Quest Objectives" ???
bestimmt vergessen,wa?


----------



## jade48 (7. März 2012)

hier issa "http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/search.php"


----------



## BigLuke (10. März 2012)

hallo pcgames,

es ist nun ne weile her das skyrim erschienen ist, wenn ich noch einen beitrag über einen dieser skyrim mods sehe, dann rufe ich pcgames.de sicher nicht nochmal auf, es gibt auch noch andere computerspiele zu denen es tolle modifikationen gibt -.-


----------



## stawacz (11. März 2012)

BigLuke schrieb:


> hallo pcgames,
> 
> es ist nun ne weile her das skyrim erschienen ist, wenn ich noch einen beitrag über einen dieser skyrim mods sehe, dann rufe ich pcgames.de sicher nicht nochmal auf, es gibt auch noch andere computerspiele zu denen es tolle modifikationen gibt -.-


 

ganz ehrlich,,DAS,,geht mir viel mehr aufn sack als irgendwelche news,,,dann klicks doch nich an


und außerdem find ichs sogar schade,,,da wird ewig vorher berichtet und gehyped, und seit das spiel draußen is,schreibt kaum mehr einer was dazu,,,im gegenteil,,da wird noch rumgeflamed ,warum denn noch news dazu kommen....-.-


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. März 2012)

Vielleicht lesen sie auch beim Titel "die große Mods-Übersicht" und Modsen gleich herum


----------



## McDrake (11. März 2012)

Jetzt mal so als ein kleiner Input:
Es werden so viele Abstimmungen hier gemacht.
Warum nicht mal zu den besten Skyrim-Mods?

Klar gibts auf Steam irgendwelche "like"-Mods.
Aber Ausgewählte PCGames-Mods wären doch was.

Ich hab mir relativ spät Skyrim auf dem PC zugelegt und wollte HIER, in diesem Thread und Artikel, die besten Mods raussuchen....
Da liess ich es doch lieber und schaute auf anderen, übersichtlicheren Pages nach den besten Mods.


----------



## Gast20180705 (11. März 2012)

oje Armee der Finsternis gelesen und irgendwie Bruce Campbell mit Kettensäge und doppelläufiger Schrotflinte erwartet. Schade


----------



## heiduei (11. März 2012)

Viel zu viel trash ...


----------



## lorchi (11. März 2012)

> Viel zu viel trash ...



absolut.....!

und viel zu viel crash-gefahr...

NEXUS  FTW!!!


----------



## PcGames-User-1542 (14. März 2012)

Mich würde es freuen wenn der STEAM WORKSHOP mehrere Sprachen spricht. Ansonsten bleibt nur die Option sich beim MOD-Ersteller zu melden und dort nach einen Sprachpatch nachzufragen. 

Ansonsten ist der SHOP ''befriedigend'' bis ''gut''. Man kann die MODs jederzeit installieren/deinstallieren (Abonieren) und muss sich nicht durch Ordner wühlen um eine MOD funktionsfähig zu machen. Also auch für Anfänger eine gute Möglichkeit! Und zusätzlich kann man sich auch anzeigen lassen welche MODs inkompatibel zu bereits installierten sind.

Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Morathi (17. März 2012)

BigLuke schrieb:


> hallo pcgames,
> 
> es ist nun ne weile her das skyrim erschienen ist, wenn ich noch einen beitrag über einen dieser skyrim mods sehe, dann rufe ich pcgames.de sicher nicht nochmal auf, es gibt auch noch andere computerspiele zu denen es tolle modifikationen gibt -.-


 
...wat? Meinst du das im Ernst?


----------



## Skaty12 (17. März 2012)

BigLuke schrieb:


> hallo pcgames,
> 
> es ist nun ne weile her das skyrim erschienen ist, wenn ich noch einen beitrag über einen dieser skyrim mods sehe, dann rufe ich pcgames.de sicher nicht nochmal auf, es gibt auch noch andere computerspiele zu denen es tolle modifikationen gibt -.-


 
Naja, es ist eine Weile her, das stimmt. Was sagt das aus? Hat keinen Unterschied zu einem Spiel, dass noch nicht erschienen ist. Es ist halt beliebt, vor allem was Mods angeht. Ich z. B. klicke jedes Mal auf diese Anzeigen, weil ich das Hauptspiel durch habe aber noch nicht fertig sein will  Also beim nächsten mal: behalt deinen Mist für dich, ist mir egal ob du jetzt pcgames.de oder youp**n nicht mehr aufrufst, weil es dir nicht gefällt...


----------



## Diezel (18. März 2012)

kennt einer mods mit anständigen rüstungen und waffen?
nich wie dieser ganze final fantasy / wow mist.
habe bist jetzt nur "jaysus swords" gefunden und an rüstungen überhaupt nichts auf der skyrimnexus seite.


----------



## stawacz (18. März 2012)

Diezel schrieb:


> kennt einer mods mit anständigen rüstungen und waffen?
> nich wie dieser ganze final fantasy / wow mist.
> habe bist jetzt nur "jaysus swords" gefunden und an rüstungen überhaupt nichts auf der skyrimnexus seite.


 

hmm also bei steam hab ich ne ganze menge an rüstungspacks gesehen,,musste mal dort gucken,,ich glaub da kannst du rüstungen auch direkt filtern


----------



## Gast20180705 (18. März 2012)

Lore friendly Armor - Wies der Name schon sagt


----------



## Doppel-H (18. März 2012)

Diezel schrieb:


> kennt einer mods mit anständigen rüstungen und waffen?
> nich wie dieser ganze final fantasy / wow mist.
> habe bist jetzt nur "jaysus swords" gefunden und an rüstungen überhaupt nichts auf der skyrimnexus seite.


 
Rüstungen beim Skyrim Nexus:

Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Also wenn du unter diesen aktuell 1166 Files nichts findest was dir gefällt, hast du wohl einen sehr exquisiten Geschmack! 

Edit: Hier noch der Link zu den Waffen (aktuell 740 Files):

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/cat.php?id=55


----------



## Diezel (19. März 2012)

jo ich weiss da gibts jede menge aber trotz dem nicht das was ich suche^^
hab da eher an etwas gedacht wie in der "brytenwalda" mod für mount & blade,
an rüstungen gibts echt nichts und waffenpacks nur 2 in denen die waffen anständig aussehen, rest ist wie in china mmos designt.


----------



## Gast20180705 (20. März 2012)

Hab mich mal durch diesen Modmüllhaufen gewühlt der sich mittlerweile im Nexus angesammelt hat und paar brauchbare gefunden:
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=13118
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=13150
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=13230
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=10283
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=12015
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=12120
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=12377
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=12478
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=6684


----------



## Revan1199 (21. März 2012)

Die ganzen Whiterun Mods sind leider noch nicht mit der Open Cities Mod kompatibel...
Meine Whiterun Mod ist die einzige die das im Moment unterstützt.
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=11982&searchtext=


----------



## Kwengie (22. März 2012)

warum pflegt Ihr Eure Datenbank nicht, denn einige Mods wie Open Cities ist nicht mehr zu erreichen.


----------



## CosmicBlue (22. März 2012)

Ja, aber Open Cities kommt irgendwann wieder.


----------



## Neonscout (23. März 2012)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Also beim nächsten mal: behalt deinen Mist für dich, ist mir egal ob du jetzt pcgames.de oder youp**n nicht mehr aufrufst, weil es dir nicht gefällt...


...und du bist derjenige, der anderen sagen, kann, ob sie ihre Meinung äußern dürfen oder nicht? Na son ein Glück für alle anderen aber auch!


----------



## 44chilla95 (8. Juni 2012)

ohhhhhhhhhh ich könnt heuln... 

...warum bringt  ihr so geile mods in der bildergallerie und bringt nur bei einem bruchteil den namen der mod? wie zum henker soll ich die dann im workshop finden? wäääääääääääääähhääääääähäääääääää warum macht kaum jemand mehr was geiles auch geil zu ende?? RESPEKT vor eurer arbeit also jetz an alle, die modder, die forumler, die antworter und natürlich an PCGAMES, aber ich brauch nen link oder nen namen für manche mods. oder ich bin zu doof die grad zu finden, dann nehm ich alles zurück, wenn man mir zeigt wo die zu finden sind.


----------



## Kwengie (13. Juli 2012)

Ich habe auch noch eine schöne Mod gefunden, die das Wetter in Himmelsrand realistischer gestaltet.
Sie ist hier zu finden: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17802

Wird die Datenbank eigentlich auf inkompatible Mods zum Patch 1.6 geprüft, weil z. B. True Skyrim, welche mehr Bäume sowie Straßenlaternen ins Spiel bringt, unkompatibel ist.
Auf Steam mehren sich die Beschwerden, daß es zu Abstürzen kommt und bei mir lädt Skyrim gar nicht mehr.
... schade eigentlich um die Mod, die hatte eigentlich soviel Potential gehabt.


----------

